# Le BLIND TEST



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

bon vous connaissez surement le blind test par ardisson

voila la version macgeneration

tu donnes les paroles d'une chanson faut trouver le titre ou le compositeur, l'interprete... on est pas sectaire

bon une facile pour commencer après c à vous

"There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a...."


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2003)

Stairway To Heaven.



			
				Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je propose d'arreter de suite ces jeux débiles !!!!



C'est pas bientôt fini avec les jeux à la con, oui ?


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

non on continue !!!!

bien vu , 1 biere bien frappée pour Docevil


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

facile aussi,

J'avoue j'en ai bavé pas vous
Mon amour
Avant d'avoir eu vent de vous
Mon amour....


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

La javanaise


----------



## krystof (5 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je propose d'arreter de suite ces jeux débiles !!!!


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



héhéhé krystof pardonne moi mais j'ai mis un naaaaannn apres cette phrase ! donc on continu !!!












une autre biere pour doc evil (il va etre rond alors on va faire + dur)


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je propose d'arreter de suite ces jeux débiles !!!!



Visiblement, ça partait d'un bon sentiment, et puis pfuit, le coup de bambou derrière les oreilles et c'est le trou noir...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

caché dans ton guichet contrplaqué agloméré linoleum...

pas assez dur


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

une coupe (de champ) pour Barbarella !


----------



## iMax (5 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> facile aussi,
> 
> J'avoue j'en ai bavé pas vous
> Mon amour
> ...



Trop facile


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> caché dans ton guichet contrplaqué agloméré linoleum...
> 
> pas assez dur



mais toujours pas trouvé ....


----------



## Number One (5 Octobre 2003)

Hygiaphone - Téléphone


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

yesss une binouse pour toi mon ami

et je continurai avec ça


Don't you know about the bird
Well everybody knows that the bird is a word


----------



## Number One (5 Octobre 2003)

Surfin' bird ?


----------



## Number One (5 Octobre 2003)

Surffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin' biiiiird !! brrrrrrrrrrrrahahahahhahahahahahahaharouarhapapapapappapamamamamamapamamamammapappamamampampampapapmamampamammapamammapampa don't you know about the bird ?


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

hehe ton avatar ma donné l'idée...
allez c pour moi la binouse !








et comme jai pas envie de poster dans "avis aux users de la nite" en voici une bien coton !!!


"Harmonic Generator intermodulator..."

celui ki trouve avant 2h30 (hehehe) c'est un fut de binouse !!!!!


----------



## Zitoune (5 Octobre 2003)

Merci


----------



## bebert (5 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> "Harmonic Generator intermodulator..."



Terminator ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Euh, tu peux pas faire des trucs un peu plus généraliste ?


----------



## Alex666 (5 Octobre 2003)

t'as loupé le fut (8 h de retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais ta la bonne vieille pression au comptoir qui t'attend 

ouè c'etait les Datsuns

plus généraliste ok (ca va ressembler a star ac humhum) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







queeeeeeeeee jeeeeeeee t'aiiiiiiimmmeu queu jeu taimeu que je taime queuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu jeuuuuuuuuuuuuuu .....

merde cette fois c'est surement trop dur


----------



## bebert (5 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> t'as loupé le fut (8 h de retard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les Datsuns ? C'était pas une marque de voiture ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La réponse est Johhny Halliday mais t'es pas obligé de faire trop généraliste non plus !


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Les Datsuns ? C'était pas une marque de voiture ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coréenne je crois...

bon johnny on dira que c'etait de l'humour...

vas y pour celle la 

Je creuserais la terre
Jusqu'après ma mort
Pour couvrir ton corps
D'or et de lumière...


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

Ne me quitte pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brel  

Facile, aussi.


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

De toutes façons, avec  Google


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, avec  Google



oui mais c'est de la triche ....


bien vu barbarella seconde coupe pour toi


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, avec  Google








 Qu'insinues-tu ? Je ne triche jamais, je GAGNE


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Oh, non : je ne parlais pas de toi !
J'expliquais juste comment j'avais trouvé


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

Voilà, qui me rassure, sans rancune


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Depuis le temps
Que je m'trimballe
Parmi les masques
Du Carnaval

si tu trouves,  c'est vraiment  fort !


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Tata Yoyo

(Annie Cordy) 


REF: Tata Yoyo quíest-ce quíil y a sous ton grand chapeau?

      Tata Yoyo dans ma tête yía des tas díoiseaux.;

      Tata Yoyo on mía dit quíy a même un grelot,

      Mais moi jíaime ça, quand ça fait ding-ding dingding comme une samba. 

Jíai mon boa, mon vieux chapeau, ma robe à fleurs et mon mégot.

Mon parasol et mes faux cils et une boussole sur mon nombril.

Les Brésiliens míont surnommée la folle de Rio, mais les enfants me donnent un nom plus rigolo;

REF

Depuis le temps que jíme trimbale parmi les masques du carnaval;

Ma silhouette, mon charme fou, ça les embête, ils sont jaloux.

Je les entends sur mon passage dire «oh quíelle est belle», un gosse a dit «papa jíla veux pour mon Noël». 

REF: Tata Yoyo quíest-ce quíil y a sous ton grand chapeau?

      Tata Yoyo dans ma tête yía des tas díoiseaux.;

      Tata Yoyo on mía dit quíy a même un grelot,

      Mais ça nífait rien, quand je danse ça fait ding-ding dingding et jíaime bien,

      oui, moi jíaime ça, quand ça fait ding-ding dingding comme une samba

       Retour au sommaire Retour au sommaire




Merci Google !


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

> Merci Google !



tricheur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










elle etait pas evidente celle la mais bon ...
essaye ça


"This is the end ....."


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

PLusieurs réponses possibles


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> PLusieurs réponses possibles



ahah coincé !!!! hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une seule réponse la meilleure...


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

The Doors (réponse modifiée à 18h54)


----------



## bebert (6 Octobre 2003)

REM ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> "This is the end ....."



The DOORS


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

(désolé)


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> (désolé)



Je t'ai pas trop aidé ?


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> The Doors



uè Zitoun bien  vu 

allé une ptite binouse pour toi


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Non : en fait, j'avais trouvé la réponse juste après toi.
Mais je me suis permis d'éditer ma réponse parce que bon...


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

It's always the same,
I'm having a nervous breakdown,
Drive me insane!

vasy sur google ...


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> uè Zitoun bien  vu
> 
> allé une ptite binouse pour toi




Je peux prendre autre chose ?


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

>



si tu trouves t'auras un pastagua... pas avant !


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> uè Zitoun bien  vu
> 
> allé une ptite binouse pour toi



PS : il ne faudrait pas oublier Karl40 qui avait trouvé avant moi !


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> PS : il ne faudrait pas oublier Karl40 qui avait trouvé avant moi !



je ne l'oublie pas pour preuve =&gt; tient Karl un magnum de champ


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Et voilà


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà



ahhhhh il me tue la (heureusement que mon ardoise au bar est illimité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bon allez prend cette bouteille d'eau et ce verre de 51..

"Same old story, yeah it's getting kind of gory"

meme pas tu connais ça


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Moi, non


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Moi, non



mais google oui ???


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Mais Google, si


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

En fait, il vaudrait mieux demander combien de versions d'une même chanson les gens connaissent.
Ce serait déjà plus dur !
Alors, je me permets de commencer : "Sweet dreams".


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

trop fort Zitoune 

non trop fort Môssieur Zitoune !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










un 102 un, ça marche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" L'eau et l'air sont gratuits
On est euphorisés "


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> trop fort Zitoune
> 
> non trop fort Môssieur Zitoune !!
> 
> ...



Je n'ai aucun mérite : c'est Google qui est fort ! 


PS : c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir découvrir les morceaux en même temps que les paroles.


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

sweet dreams eurythmics non?
apres il faut ke je googlise


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai aucun mérite : c'est Google qui est fort !
> 
> 
> PS : c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir découvrir les morceaux en même temps que les paroles.



surtout que quelques un sont vraiment excellents (tatayoyo par exemple)


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

tas pas trouvé le dernier? 
hummm c bon ça !


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> sweet dreams eurythmics non?
> apres il faut ke je googlise



C'est pas gagné, mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je connais trois autres versions


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> surtout que quelques un sont vraiment excellents (tatayoyo par exemple)



Ca malheureusement, je connaissais


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> tas pas trouvé le dernier?
> hummm c bon ça !




C'est de celle-ci que tu parles ?


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

celle la =&gt; " L'eau et l'air sont gratuits
On est euphorisés "


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Suffit de demander...


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

et dire que barbarella n'a meme pas trouvé ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon faut compliquer l'affaire !

"Just like yesterday"

hehehe


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Trop simple


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il vaudrait mieux demander combien de versions d'une même chanson les gens connaissent.
> Ce serait déjà plus dur !
> Alors, je me permets de commencer : "Sweet dreams".



Alors, à part Eurythmics ?


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Trop simple



PLANTé !!!! c'etait les who tout simplement 












 yes yes yes


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Alors, à part Eurythmics ?



j'ai marilyn manson qui reprend Eurythmics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sinon 
tori amos, dixie chicks et Yes .

ça ira là ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> PLANTé !!!! c'etait les who tout simplement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sur Who' Next ?


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> sur Who' Next ?



oui


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai marilyn manson qui reprend Eurythmics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais encore : Swing feat. Dr Alban &amp; La Bouche


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

On relance le Blinld Test !

Well allright!
Well it's 1969 
We've got a war across the USA.
There's nothing here for me and you.

Groupe ET titre de la chanson


----------



## abba zaba (6 Octobre 2003)

1969, Iggy et les Stooges


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> 1969, Iggy et les Stooges


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

On va compliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's a long time, I remember,
I said goodbye and don't cry
Like a child above a drop, I had
To go far away from you.


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Ce serait pas ça ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas ça ?



Tu pourrais au moins faire un copier/coller du titre !
Ah ces jeunes


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

celui la il est coton ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"lalalala lalalalala lalalalala lalalalaaa..."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2003)

Et une petite pour la route :

"There must be some way out of here," said the joker to the thief,
"There's too much confusion, I can't get no relief.
Businessmen, they drink my wine, plowmen dig my earth,
None of them along the line know what any of it is worth."


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

Cela me fait penser à un "petit guitariste" gaucher pas maladroit du tout et qui venait de SEATTLE


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> celui la il est coton !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facile : SIMPLE MINDS "Don't you (forget about me)"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Cela me fait penser à un "petit guitariste" gaucher pas maladroit du tout et qui venait de SEATTLE


Arrrfffff ! Trop fort Karl ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est bien lui avec cette reprise superbe de Bob Dylan "all along the watchtower" ...


----------



## KARL40 (7 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffff ! Trop fort Karl !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as choisis un de ses morceaux les plus célèbres aussi !


----------



## Alex666 (7 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Facile : SIMPLE MINDS "Don't you (forget about me)"



tout faut c'etait Eminem ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme ça TheBig aime hendrix... tant mieux !


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> comme ça TheBig aime hendrix... tant mieux !



Thebig écoutait, appréciait  et allait voir Hendrix  avant que tu ne pisses droit, mon petit !!!


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Thebig écoutait, appréciait  et allait voir Hendrix  avant que tu ne pisses droit, mon petit !!!



Pffuuuu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Coucou Anntraxh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas là souvent, mais quand tu viens, y'en a qui repartent avec la joue rouge !!


----------



## Alex666 (7 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Thebig écoutait, appréciait  et allait voir Hendrix  avant que tu ne pisses droit, mon petit !!!



hehehe, on peut apprecier mozart pourtant meme thebig ne la pas vue en live....


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2003)

certes mon petit, certes ... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on a de la culture, je vois ...


----------



## Alex666 (7 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> certes mon petit, certes ... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suffisante pour jouer au blind test  mon grand ...


----------



## Alex666 (7 Octobre 2003)

et celle la ki va trouver?

"Wish I was back on the Bayou.
Rolling with some Cajun Queen...."

yeaahhhh !


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2003)

Creedence Clearwater Revival 
: Born On The Bayou 

yeah !


----------



## Alex666 (7 Octobre 2003)

une binouse pour anntraxh






vas y c'est de la bonne (hehehe)

"Traverser le salon
C'est un peu comme atteindre l'horizon"


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> Traverser le salon
> C'est un peu comme atteindre l'horizon








J'avais une horizon, qui a traversé le salon.


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> une binouse pour anntraxh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pierre Bachelet est-il zen et cool ?


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> "Traverser le salon
> C'est un peu comme atteindre l'horizon"



C'est d'une puissance terrible. J'aurais aimé écrire ces mots.

Je peux essayer :

Traverser la cuisine,
c'est un peu comme toucher le ciel.

Pas mal, non ?


----------



## Alex666 (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Pierre Bachelet est-il zen et cool ?



j'en sait foutre rien ...

mais ce sont bien ces paroles !!! alors t'as droit a ta binouse au comptoir !


----------



## Alex666 (9 Octobre 2003)

" t'enmerde t'enmerde T'ENMERDE !!! ... "

facile ...


----------



## Zitoune (9 Octobre 2003)

Je me permets de rappeler à celles et ceux qui voudraient tricher de ne pas oublier de faire un tour  par là


----------



## Alex666 (9 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets de rappeler à celles et ceux qui voudraient tricher de ne pas oublier de faire un tour  par là



mais ça ne repond tj pas à la derniere ....


----------



## Zitoune (9 Octobre 2003)

J'ai acheté ce matin 2 kg d'honnêteté, alors ça me laisse quelques jours


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'une puissance terrible. J'aurais aimé écrire ces mots.
> 
> Je peux essayer :
> 
> ...



la rime, bordel, la rime


----------



## Fulvio (9 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> " t'enmerde t'enmerde T'ENMERDE !!! ... "
> 
> facile ...



DJ Jean Gab'1

(commence a être connu, çui-là)


----------



## Alex666 (9 Octobre 2003)

"et la vie des saints et leurs auréolles"


----------



## Number One (9 Octobre 2003)

Facile Ça c'est vraiment toi, encore Téléphone


----------



## Nephou (9 Octobre 2003)

« je danse pour toi petite
je bande pour toi »


----------



## ficelle (9 Octobre 2003)

thiéfaine !


----------



## Alex666 (9 Octobre 2003)

si c'est juste paye ton canon nephou


----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> la rime, bordel, la rime



Je recommence alors :

Traverser la cuisine,
c'est un peu comme prendre de l'aspirine.

Ça va là ?


----------



## Nephou (9 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> thiéfaine !


allez, tout un pack de kro (duquel je taxiphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour ficelle.


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je recommence alors :
> 
> Traverser la cuisine,
> c'est un peu comme prendre de l'aspirine.
> ...



bien, bien, en net progrès


----------



## Alex666 (9 Octobre 2003)

"avec machine  moi machin on se dit des choses ...."


----------

